# Difference between 2006 Z Trims...



## Undecided99 (Oct 3, 2007)

The 350Z comes in six trims: 

Base
Enthusiast
Performance
Touring
Grand Touring 
Track. 

Standard equipment includes a 3.5-liter V6, six-speed manual transmission, automatic air conditioning, four-wheel disc brakes with Anitlock Braking System (ABS), bi-xenon headlights, three cup holders, rear defroster, power windows, power locks, remote keyless entry, heated power mirrors, tire pressure monitoring system, AM/FM stereo with CD, 17-inch alloy wheels and a rear wiper/washer. 

Enthusiast models receive automatic garage door opener, traction control and a limited-slip differential. 

The Performance trim adds Vehicle Dynamic Control and 18-inch rims, 

Touring adds Bose audio, heated leather power seats and heated mirrors. 

The Grand Touring trim adds to the Touring front and rear spoilers, Vehicle Dynamic Control and Brembo brakes. 




This is all I got. Doesn't mention what the Track offers ( which I'd like to know ). So in addition to anyone knowing what the track adds I really only have one question... When this information states "adds to" does that mean it has everything the previous trim has PLUS what it's saying it has?

Thanks for any help


----------

